# το εν τω βάθει ή το εν βάθει



## MAKIS (Jan 9, 2014)

Στην Ανατομική χρησιμοποιούμε το επιπολής και εν τω βάθει για να δείξουμε τη θέση ενός μορφώματος. Ο εκδότης δεν θέλει το ''εν τω βάθει'' αλλά προτιμά το ''εν βάθει'', που δεν το βρίσκω ούτε μία φορά στο γκουγκλ. Για κάθε γνώμη θα είμαι εν τω βάθει υπόχρεος.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 9, 2014)

Ερώτηση: ο εκδότης γνωρίζει ότι το «εν τω βάθει» είναι ο σωστός και απολύτως καθιερωμένος όρος, ή νομίζει ότι πρόκειται για κάποιο λάθος που θα πρέπει να διορθωθεί;


----------



## Themis (Jan 10, 2014)

Το "εν βάθει" ασφαλώς υπάρχει και έχει και ιατρική χρήση, αλλά συντριπτικά συχνότερο είναι το έναρθρο "εν τω βάθει". Δεν μου φαίνεται τόσο τραγικό το ζήτημα - περίπου ό,τι η διαφορά ανάμεσα "σε βάθος" (=βαθιά) και "στο βάθος", δηλαδή η διαφορά που δίνεται από το οριστικό άρθρο. Σημειωτέον ότι το Liddell-Scott αναφέρει "εν βάθει" στον Αριστοτέλη, "εν βάθεσιν" στον Πλάτωνα και "εν τοις βάθεσιν" στον Αριστοτέλη.


----------



## MAKIS (Jan 10, 2014)

Αναγνωρίζει ότι είναι σωστό, αλλά δεν του αρέσει, και ψάχνεται.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 10, 2014)

Themis said:


> Το "εν βάθει" ασφαλώς υπάρχει και έχει και ιατρική χρήση, αλλά συντριπτικά συχνότερο είναι το έναρθρο "εν τω βάθει". Δεν μου φαίνεται τόσο τραγικό το ζήτημα - περίπου ό,τι η διαφορά ανάμεσα "σε βάθος" (=βαθιά) και "στο βάθος", δηλαδή η διαφορά που δίνεται από το οριστικό άρθρο. Σημειωτέον ότι το Liddell-Scott αναφέρει "εν βάθει" στον Αριστοτέλη, "εν βάθεσιν" στον Πλάτωνα και "εν τοις βάθεσιν" στον Αριστοτέλη.


Γλωσσικά μπορεί να μην έχει μεγάλη σημασία, αλλά στην ανατομία χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά και μόνο το δεύτερο, ως παγιωμένη έκφραση - στη βιβλιογραφία, σε λεξικά, σε συστήματα ορολογίας όπως το ICD και το MedDRA, κ.ά. Είναι σαν να θέλεις να αλλάξεις το «ουκ εν τω πολλώ» σε «ουκ εν πολλώ».


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Γλωσσικά μπορεί να μην έχει μεγάλη σημασία, αλλά στην ανατομία χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά και μόνο το δεύτερο, ως παγιωμένη έκφραση - στη βιβλιογραφία, σε λεξικά, σε συστήματα ορολογίας όπως το ICD και το MedDRA, κ.ά.


Ναι, κάπως έτσι θα ήθελα κι εγώ να το πω. Οι γιατροί που θα το ακούσουν χωρίς το «τω» θα νομίζουν ότι είναι λάθος αν δεν έχουν τα γλωσσικά εφόδια να σκεφτούν ότι δεν υπάρχει διαφορά στη σημασία. Θέλει ο εκδότης να τους αιφνιδιάσει;


----------



## yasan (Jan 14, 2014)

Υπάρχει διαφορά: «εν τω βάθει τινός» σημαίνει στο βάθος του πράγματος, αλλά μέσα σε αυτό, πρβ. «εν τη τάξει» και «εν τάξει». Ασχέτως της χρήσης και των "καθιερωμένων" στην ανατομία «εν τω βάθει της 3ης κοιλίας» βρίσκεται επένδυμα και μονον αυτό· πιο βαθειά, κάτω από την κοιλία βρίσκεται κάτι άλλο (κερκοφόρος) και αυτό δεν είναι εν τω βάθει αλλά «εν βάθει της 3ης κοιλίας», πέραν αυτής. Το πρόβλημα ωστόσο είναι αν κάποτε θα αλλάξουμε την απαρχαιωμένη μας ανατομική ορολογία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2014)

Γεια σου, yasan, και καλή αρχή. Ιατρική ζαργκόν το δεύτερο, προφανώς, μια και δεν υποστηρίζεται από τις λόγιες χρήσεις, π.χ. _εν βάθει ύδατος_, _εν βάθει του ύδατος_ ή _εν τω βάθει του ύδατος_, όλα το ίδιο σήμαιναν, στα βαθιά νερά. Όπως λες, αν δεν χρησιμοποιήσουμε τους νεότερες κώδικες επικοινωνίας, τους οποίους ελπίζουμε ότι μοιραζόμαστε περισσότεροι, θα υπάρχουν κενά επικοινωνίας. Ιδίως στα νομικά.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 15, 2014)

Εύχομαι κι εγώ καλό ξεκίνημα, yasan. Αυτό που γράφεις είναι σωστό αλλά στα παραδείγματα αυτά δεν είναι υποχρεωτική η χρήση του «εν βάθει/εν τω βάθει»: μπορείς εξίσου καλά να πεις «στο βάθος της τρίτης κοιλίας» και «βαθύτερα της τρίτης κοιλίας». Η φράση «εν τω βάθει» χρησιμοποιείται υποχρεωτικά για συγκεκριμένες δομές (π.χ. αγγεία) σε αντιδιαστολή με το «επιπολής», όπως αναφέρει και ο makis στην αρχή του νήματος.


----------



## yasan (Jan 24, 2014)

Nickel & dharvatis ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα. Δεν είμαι φιλόλογος, αλλά το αυτί μου και το μυαλό μου βρίσκει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο έναρθρο και το «άναρθρο», βρίσκει ότι τα «… εν βάθει ύδατος, εν βάθει του ύδατος ή εν τω βάθει του ύδατος …» σημαίνουν, αντίστοιχα: «σε κάποιο βάθος μέσα στο νερό ―όχι ανάβαθα ή έξω από αυτό―· πιο βαθειά από το νερό ―κάτω από τον βυθό του νερού―· και στον βυθό του νερού, αλλά μέσα στο νερό (θα αντιπρότεινα την λέξη φρέαρ αντί ύδωρ). Αλλά ας ήταν αυτό το πρόβλημα. Ήταν φιλόλογος εκείνος που πρώτος μου επισήμανε ότι με όρους όπως «νευρών» ή «νεφρών» καταλαβαίνει συστάδα και όχι μονάδα· ωστόσο αυτοί είναι οι «απολύτως σωστοί και καθιερωμένοι όροι». Και η ανατομία βρίθει από τέτοιους καθιερωμένους ή απαρχαιωμένους όρους. Μα δεν υπάρχει χειρότερη εμπειρία από το να προσπαθήσεις να πείσεις έναν ακόμη ανατόμο, έναν χειρουργό, έναν ακτινολόγο και έναν γαστρεντερολόγο ταυτόχρονα ότι κάποτε πρέπει να εκσυγχρονίσουμε την έρμη την ορολογία μας: αμέσως μετά την κατ'αρχήν συμφωνία επέρχεται η κατάρρευση πάσης αρχής.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 24, 2014)

Σωστό αυτό που λες για την κατάληξη «-ώνας», αλλά δεν μπορείς να βασιστείς σε αυτό για να χαρακτηρίσεις την ορολογία απαρχαιωμένη: ξεχνάς ότι οι περισσότεροι όροι της ανατομίας δεν είναι ελληνικοί αλλά ελληνογενείς ξένοι και δεν δικαιολογείται η αλλαγή τους με μόνο σκοπό την τήρηση μιας ξεπερασμένης τάσης (γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για κανόνα). Θα με ενδιέφερε όμως να μάθω μερικά ακόμη παραδείγματα όρων που θεωρείς απαρχαιωμένους και τις προτάσεις σου για την αντικατάστασή τους.


----------

